# Pokemon Scientific Names



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 28, 2009)

I got bored, so here.

I split them into habitat (Land/Sea/Air), limbs (Wings and limbs), Breeding group then Evolution line.

Land (Terrae) - Maris (Sea) - Aeres (Air)

Bicrurum (bipedal) - Multicrurum (multi-legged) - Absencruris (legless) - Pennacruris (winged)

Nonvalidus (X), Plantae (plant), Insectum (insect), Plumae (Flying), Humanus (Humanshape), Petrai (Mineral), Andersi (Indeterminate), Humi (ground), Amphibia (Water 1), Aquae (Water 2), Ostracus (Water 3), Monstrum (Monster), Neraidia (Fairy), Draco (dragon)

Then the Pokemon themselves.
Bulbasaur - Bulbae Anura (Tailless Bulb)
Ivysaur - Bulbae Hedera (Ivy bulb)
Venusaur - Bulbae Megalos (Giant Bulb)
Charmander - Ignis Lacerta (Fire Lizard)
Charmeleon - Ignis Iguania
Charizard - Ignis Draconus (Fire Dragon)
Squirtle - Chelonus Micros (Small Tortoise)
Wartortle - Chelonus Arceos (Ancient Tortoise)
Blastoise - Chelonus Canoni (Cannon Tortoise)
Caterpie - Lepidoptera Vermis
Metapod - Lepidoptera Mollusca
Butterfree - Lepidoptera Psychus

I'll finish this someday. I need a creative outlet and here it is.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 28, 2009)

woahh, that's impressive.
i had to do something like that for school once, but it was a total fail D:
you should do more of these :]


----------



## brandman (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow! Smart. I'm pretty good with this, I taxon some stuff on sporewiki but anyways here's a few from me,

Lucario- Auradae sentido (Aura senser)
Feraligatr- Monstrum cocodrilo (Monster Alligator)
Weedle- Veneno Needlae (Poison Needle)
Kakuna- Veveno cocoonus (Poison Cocoon)
Beedrill- Veveno drillidae (Poison Drill)
Pidgey- Plumae miniatuur (Flying Midget)

You can use them if you want. Oh, and P.S., the second scientific word is never capitalized.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 29, 2009)

brandman1996 said:


> Wow! Smart. I'm pretty good with this, I taxon some stuff on sporewiki but anyways here's a few from me,
> 
> Lucario- Auradae sentido (Aura senser)
> Feraligatr- Monstrum cocodrilo (Monster Alligator)
> ...


Thanks for the tip.

If anyone wants, just pitch in. I've run out of creative juices.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 29, 2009)

Cherubi-  *Maroschinous* *iugum*

Derived from Marischino cherries and the Latin term for pair.


----------



## GigaNerd17 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm probably not using Latin correctly, but....

Giratina -- Contraria materia (Opposite Matter)
Arceus -- Omnipotens conditor (Omnipotent Creator)
Deoxys -- Reformo compages (Remolding Structure)


----------



## Espeon (Aug 5, 2009)

For those that don't know, or might be interested;

Most classification (or taxonomy, if you're feeling fancy) is a little more precise than this.
"Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, (Subfamily), Genus, Species" is the general order.
Genus species is also usually written in italics, and generally after being written once is abbreviated to _G. Species_. I do understand that there are even more subcategories, like subphylum, but that's just far too much to go into.

For example;

The Eeveelution line would probably something along the lines of:
Animalia
Chordata
Mammalia (Assuming Vaporeon has hair. I imagined it to be be like a seal.)
Carnivora
Felidae
(Felinae)
_Puma (based on average size. :x)
This one depends on the individual._

Jolteon: _P. Fulgur_ (Lightning)
Flareon: _P. Ignis_ (Flame)
Vaporeon: _P. Bulla_ (Bubble, being the bubblejet Pokémon.)
Espeon: _P. Sol_ (Sun)
Umbreon: _P. Luna_ (Moon)
Leafeon: _P. Folium_ (Leaf)
Glaceon: _P. Nivis_ (Snow)

Just my outlook on it though.

Also, Oddish - _Oddium Wanderum_.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 6, 2009)

Fair point, but I only went by what the canon has given.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 6, 2009)

Espeon said:


> "Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, (Subfamily), Genus, Species"


KING PHILIP CAME OVER FOR GREEK SHOES! 

Sorry, but I had to.

Anyway:

Houndoom: Canis mortis


----------



## GigaNerd17 (Aug 6, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> KING PHILIP CAME OVER FOR GREEK SHOES!


Kinky People Can Only Fight Granny Style!


----------



## Espeon (Aug 6, 2009)

...King prawn curry or fat greasy sausages.
Yay for food. :x

Back on topic:
Eevee: _P. Pygmaeus_ (Pygmy)

I like Houndoom as _Canis Mortis_. It has a ring to it, too.


----------



## brandman (Aug 6, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> KING PHILIP CAME OVER FOR GREEK SHOES!
> 
> Sorry, but I had to.
> 
> ...


Nah, that's not how I learned it, King Philip Came Over For Great Spaghetti! Good thing I like spaghetti!


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 16, 2009)

I can only do some rough stuff, but here are a few :

Dialga - _Aberro praetorius_ (Time Guardian)
Palkia - _Vacuitas praetorius_ (Space Guardian)
Mewtwo - _Intercipio animo_ (Copied Being)
Porygon - _Artificiosus creatura_ (Artificial Creation)
Stunky - _Caenosus fragrantia_ (Foul Scent)
Skuntank - _Acerbus fragrantia_ (Repulsive Scent)


----------

